

Show HN: MobiFind – Find information you need on the go, without searching - harid
http://apple.co/1aUpd8V

======
harid
Hey guys,

Searching on the go using your mobile is such a pain. We wanted to write an
app that will automatically surface stuff based on context starting with
location.

Whether it is a coupon in your email that you are looking for at the store or
your grocery list while shopping or your e-ticket at the airport, MobiFind
will automatically pull up what you need based on your location.

We would greatly appreciate your feedback! Thanks!

